#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-07
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Zhane> ive updated my kernel and now there is some issue with vm.. and would like to revert back to the old kernel.. how should I do it?
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sae> join #KeepRollin
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<maximus_> hi
<hdtdi> anyone here?
<maximus_> anyone could tell me which file archiver will also store rights for users in the archive? so that when I unpack the created archive I have the correct rights set for the files and folders from the archive?
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<fin_tukemon> hello!
<fin_tukemon> how are you?
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<caper> hello, was wondering if anyone can give me insight on why my unbuntu installation is failing.  acer aspire m5641 tower.  Mouse is not functional during installation (tried 4 different mice) and then I have to click forward but can't.  And at that point keyboard seems non-responsive.
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nicolaus> i installed kdeartwork and i cant find it when its done
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nicolaus> i installed kdeartwork and i cant find it when its done
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nicolaus> can anyone see my messages
<nicolaus> can some wisp me plz
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<simone_> hy everybody
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nicolaus> i neeeeeeeed help
<nicolaus> hellllllllllllllllo
<nicolaus> shit
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<simone_> anybody knowes if New Pc studio of Samsung is compatible with Ubuntu?
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nicolaus> how do i use kde
<nicolaus> any one here
<nicolaus> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????//
<nicolaus> fuk
<nicolaus> omfg
<xudomo> hello. i tried to uninstall my broken matlab by deleting the files. When i try to install again it tells me that it is still installed. can someone help me with uninstallation? thx
<nicolaus> paul5 
<nicolaus> u there
<nicolaus> ?????????????????????????//??///////////////////////
<paul5_flaweddeus> hello
<paul5_flaweddeus> can some one help me?
<wubuntu> Hey #ubuntu
<wubuntu> I was wondering/hoping someone could give me some tips regarding setting up high-resolution displays
<wubuntu> My display's optimum resolution doesn't show up in the display prefs
<jimi10> dir
<jimi10> hola
<jimi10> jejejje
<wubuntu> ...Anyone ?
<wubuntu> brb
<jimi10> hola
<patrick__> Hi
<patrick__> My atheros ar5007eg doesnt seems to be recognized by ubuntu
<alberto> hey guys, i'm looking for a Stream Directory browser application like Streamtuner somebody know one? thanks in advance
<patrick__> atleast it seems to be deactivated
<patrick__> any method to activate it?
<patrick__> somebody here??
<ThePassingShadow> Anyone have information about setting higher resolutions of displays than is shown in the display prefs ?
<infradude> hi, is there anybody can help me about "serial remote controller" ?
<jagjr> hi
<Guest8515> Hi all
<Guest8515> i am new to Linux but not that new
<Guest8515> can any one please tell me how to play blue ray or HD videos on Ubuntu
<Guest8515> ?
<dhiaeldeen> how do i install python 3 on ubuntu ?
<dhiaeldeen> i tried sudo apt-get install python
<dhiaeldeen> ok
<dhiaeldeen> but it didn't appear in the menu of linux above
<dhiaeldeen> :(
<dhiaeldeen> help me .
<_> can any one please tell me how to play blue ray or HD videos on Ubuntu
<_>  ?
<harjas> coolio
<trevor_> so im having some monitor issues
<trevor_> i have a dell 20 inch, and i try to configure it and it is saying it cannot configure for crtc135
<trevor_> i can tirun it on as a second monitor, =but not by itself
<pspfreak> i have a corupt login screen
<pspfreak> what should i do?
 * pspfreak who can help
<emiliano> hi all
<pspfreak> can anyone help?
<pspfreak> I cant do anything from terminal
<emiliano> Does anybody knows how to unmount the cd-rom? Ubuntu tells me that the resource is busy, but it isn't!
<pspfreak> well, can, but like gui better
<pspfreak> Can anyone help?????
<pspfreak> IS anyone here?
<pspfreak> please help me
<pspfreak> IS Anyone here to help me? 
<pspfreak> OMG is anyone here? I need help!
<firefly2> I tried what daf told me: 'delete all ".gnome" dirs' but I still haven't got my panels back - i figured out tho why alt-F2"gnome-panel" didnt work: xubuntu uses xfce | isnt there anything i can do to at least just reset the desktop back to default?
<dna_> !flv
<magmarules> guys i installed gems in an amd64 and when i run "gem install rails" it says it cant find rails in the repositories =/
<magmarules> Is there any special step for a amd64 ?
<trevor_> what is the deal with installing adobe air on 64 bit?? anyone do it?
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu
<LjL> If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<Mariandroid> oh
<firefly2> sry, I didn't recognize the "forwarding"
<LjL> luist flashkidd ajh coucouf Cyberthunder Dn4 lumis Tmi magmarules remaster sstv acidicbase cary__ cplx_ Guest20379 jerone-mobile domenico__ stefanos di||itante_w anonymous_ _dumont lb__ probot apelgate |D_ReaLPuNiShEr| zleap matyy noz_ firefly2 BradyBunch markat linny1 Bhavic1 Sergeant_Pony gunknown_ MaverickTech_ gunknown davep skyyy bIeLiN Steil jans__ Aradiv coolcat jeansch_ linfo speedxxx1ore Maescool leven Weegee pw-toxic_ keiya  sae mewshi 
<LjL> piojunbabia mikobuntu Fohn bushwakko sheldon TannerS luke747 piglit CosmiChaos
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<ajh> hi
<CosmiChaos> LjL, i dont know how i came here its not in my join list
<ajh> i was transfering files from one usb hdd to another usb hdd when the power went off.. now some files are missing but it still seems that the missing files are taking up space.. is there a way to restore the files?
<LjL> CosmiChaos: but #ubuntu probably is. it forwards here for unregistered users
<LjL> ajh: this is not #ubuntu - register to join it and ask there
<CosmiChaos> im already in there like always listen something of freenode load me here automatically im sry i leave
<CosmiChaos> im registered
<CosmiChaos> and authed
<CosmiChaos> you had a problem that autojoined me here xD
<CosmiChaos> now claiming me to leace lol
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<ajh> how do i get to #ubuntu?
<ajh> im having trouble registering
<LjL> ajh: right now, you do need to register to get to #ubuntu
<LjL> have you followed the steps at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<ajh> yeah
<LjL> ajh: the nickname "ajh" is already registered by someone (i don't know if that's you, but it was registered in 2008)
<ajh> oh but i tried to change my nick in my preferences
<ilphack> hellohello hola salut
<anedeo> hello
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<mrqismrx> Hi I have a small problem with video, specially with flash in firefox. sometimes (not always) there can be like a line in the middle of the image that it's not drawed in sync with the rest. this just happend for less then a sec but can come from time to time. is there a known solution for this?
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<mrqismrx> LjL, oh didn't notice. thanks
<frr> Hiii Alll
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<frr> #ubuntu-unregged
<frr> join #ubuntu-unregged
<raven_> hi - does anyone know a "tool"/plugin that counts the mouse way and clicks?
<TheLostOne> hello. I am having overheating problems on a laptop running ubuntu
<TheLostOne> i run the computer in windows all the time and if i am using it alot like for gaming it can get really hot.
<TheLostOne> but in ubuntu if it gets the slightest bit of warmth it shutsdown
<TheLostOne> is there a way to disable this auto shutdown
<TheLostOne> or increase my fan speed
<TheLostOne> ive tried lm-sensors
<TheLostOne> but they do not work
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<rahduke> so I installed Winrar thru Wine and it took over opening all rar files as a default. I didn't want that so i removed Winrar, unfortunately everytime I open a rar files it still tries to use winrar to open them. I've changed the default opening program several times and it continues to revert back to winrar
<rahduke> someone help me
<rahduke> i insist on some help
<LjL> This is NOT #ubuntu - If you haven't already, then please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - We are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (the commands explained there must be typed in your IRC program's status window, or if you don't have that, here - Use « /join #ubuntu » to eventually join the support channel)
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-08
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ManDay> jeez 
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<hojda_> Is bastille a good firewall ?
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-10
<Knux889> hello all
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-11
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#ubuntu-unregged 2009-12-13
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot2> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot3> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot4> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<FloodBot1> Please register to join #ubuntu - Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
